# Lixo na ilha da armona



## amando96 (23 Set 2011 às 21:07)

Vi agora nas notícias, mas já tinha uma ideia do que lá se passava, mas nunca pensei que tive mais lixo que as lixeiras...

link

Mas esta gente anda com problemas de olhos?

"Ai e tal uma bateria poluir a água é pura especulação" 


Quem não conseguir ver o video no site pode ver aqui


----------



## trovoadas (23 Set 2011 às 22:38)

lol...o município de Olhão deve achar que aquilo até dá uma boa decoração ou se calhar dá mais proteção à ilha 
Se o pessoal continuar a depositar lixo a esse ritmo a ilha está salva...estão a fazer enchimento para depois meter areia por cima e pimba constrói-se em cima
Agora a sério esse gajo da autarquia devia pensar melhor no que diz antes de falar ...como diz o brasileiro "Não pensa e depois sai besteira!"


----------

